# [Python] Variable non définie



## sloshy (7 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, je ne suis pas moi même un utilisateur de mac, mais je devellope une application qui à pour ambition d'être portable. 
J'ai donc un fichier source, et en debut de fichier, j'ai root = Tk()
A la fin de mon fichier, j'ai root.mainloop()

Sur tout une fllopé d'OS (Windows, Linux, Unix) tout fonctionne nikel, alors que sur un MAC l'interpreteur python me donne une erreur sur la ligne qui contient le mainloop en disant que la variable root n'est pas définie 

Pourriez vous m'aidez, sachant que la source est la même pour chaque OS et que ça fonctionne sur les autres OS :mouais:

Amicallement, sloshy


----------



## genemartin (8 Mai 2006)

Tout d'abord, quelle version de python  et quel oS ? . La version originale de Python sur mac a des problèmes avec Tk. Il faut instaler Tkinter disponible sur le site 
http://pythonmac.org/packages/legacy.html

Pour ma part, j'ai installé MacPython 2.4.1 disponible à 
http://undefined.org/python/ qui est complet

Voir ma réponse à

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=137343


----------



## sloshy (8 Mai 2006)

Merci, je connais pas trop l'os et la version de python est la 2.3
En même temps si tkinter serait pas installer j'aurais une erreur sur l'import non?

En tout cas, merci de ta réponse.


----------



## tatouille (8 Mai 2006)

```
#!/usr/bin/pythonw

# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-

from Tkinter import *

frame = Tk()

canvas =  Canvas(frame,height=1,width=200)

txt=Label(frame, text="Hello World !",fg='red')

txt.pack()

butn= Button(frame, text="Close", command=frame.quit)
butn.pack()

canvas.pack()

frame.mainloop()
```

pourquoi n'as tu  pas utilisé wx ?
qui est officieusement le toolkit officiel de python
(tk reste seulement pour des raisons historique)


----------



## sloshy (10 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
D'abord, désolé pour le temps de réponse j'avais oublié avoir posté :rose:
wx n'est pas officiel l'IHM officiel de python d'ailleur le module n'est pas natif 
j'utilise Tkinter car le tk est fort utilisé sous unix et dérivé (et donc je supose mac ) et qu'il est très simple et peut être puissant (malgrés ce qu'on en dit) 

De plus, je ne veux pas forcer les utilisateurs à devoir installer un module suplémentaire pour utiliser l'application (surtout sous windows ou py2exe fait vraiment un travail médiocre, j'aurais quelques probleme de poid )

Le probleme semblait bien être la version de python mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelle depuis.
Je concidee donc (momentanément) le sujet resolu 

Par contre, je reste partant et ouvert pour tout débat *constructif* sur l'IHM à utiliser


----------



## tatouille (10 Mai 2006)

sloshy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je reste partant et ouvert pour tout débat *constructif* sur l'IHM à utiliser


y'a rien de constructif position officielle de la team python -> use wx une invitation
de l'équipe tK to move to WX

et ca fait plus de deux ans ............


----------



## sloshy (10 Mai 2006)

Dans ce cas pourquoi n'est il pas natif?


----------

